# Getting help after miscarriage with PCOS



## hb1

I was diagnosed with PCOS 5 or 6 years ago and always thought that the biggest worry would be getting pregnant. I went to the doctor in May when we decided to start trying for a baby and was told to come off my metformin. Then - mid November I had a positive pregnancy test - the clear blue with conception indicator - it showed 1-2 weeks since conception so the Doctors would date this 3-4 weeks - we were so excited and called the doctors straight away. The receptionist said I didn't need to see the doctor and gave the midwives telephone number - I called and arranged an appointment on 8th December. This was to be an amazing week - my birthday on the 7th, midwives appointment, christmas shopping, getting the christmas tree and a trip to Angelsey - unfortunately it didn't turn out like this. 

During this time I started to research PCOS and pregnancy incase I needed to ask the midwives anything - I was shocked to learn I had a 45% chance of miscarriage. On the day of my midwives appointment I decided to take the clearblue test again to check my HCG level had increased - it hadn't ( it may have gone up and then decresed ) - I went to my appointment with my fiance - I explained about the conception indicator not increasing and they referred me straight to the early pregnancy unit. I had a scan which showed what looked to the sonographer like lots of blood clots so they did HCG tests evey other day - after the test on the Friday it had gone from 86 to 40 then by the Sunday down to 6 - during this time I had my miscarriage - I was devasted but glad I had taken the clearblue test again - at least I was prepared when it happened. Of course being my first pregnancy/miscarriage they won't look in to the reason for it.

I went to the doctor with my other half and a lot of information that I had found on the interent as back up and with a bit of negotiation I got referred to a gynocologist - one of the GPs didn't think there was proof that PCOS could cause miscarriage, luckily another GP there was more open minded. From all the research that I have done there are plenty of studies that show that PCOS can cause problems on many different levels - from a luteal phase defect which can be solved by progesterone supplements within 48 hours of ovulation ( no later ), to low progesterone during the first 3 mths before the placenta starts taking over production. There is also discussion that the insulin resistance suffered by ladies with PCOS ( also causing weight gain ) can make successful implantation more difficult -that can be aided by metformin. Also there are more chances of other hormone inbalances, and also hormones affecting the release of eggs ( releasing to early or late in the cycle ) and so affecting egg quality and dooming the pregnancy to miscarriage.

I know they say people need to have 3 miscarriages before they will investigate for an underlying problem ( which I feel is wrong to start with ) but I already have a condition which increases my risk of miscarriage from 15% to 45% - surely this is high risk and should be treated as such from the onset. I am now waiting my first appointment with a specialist who, in the GP's words is "very keen on getting people pregnant" and am very positive that I will be in the right hands. I know I can get pregnant ( which I am very grateful for ) but my body might not have the right hormonal balance to hold on to the pregnancy - this can be aided by testing and getting the right supplements.

A great many women with PCOS don't ovulate but for those that do naturally or with medical assistance there is then the massive hurdle of hugely inflated chance of miscarriage. I would urge anyone who has PCOS to get the right help and not take no for an answer.

I will post the info I found on PCOS and miscarriage on my visitor board over the weekend and update this thread on my experience with the specialist!!


----------



## Lol78

Thanks hb1. I have found everything you have written very useful. I think I've just had my second early loss and I'm going to be going to the doctors this week. I'm not going to leave without a referral - 2 early losses, 1 late loss and PCOS is surely enough for me to get to see a consultant. 

I would like to hear about how things go for you (and compare notes) on our referrals. Do you have a journal?


----------



## chocolate

hb1 said:


> I was diagnosed with PCOS 5 or 6 years ago and always thought that the biggest worry would be getting pregnant. I went to the doctor in May when we decided to start trying for a baby and was told to come off my metformin. Then - mid November I had a positive pregnancy test - the clear blue with conception indicator - it showed 1-2 weeks since conception so the Doctors would date this 3-4 weeks - we were so excited and called the doctors straight away. The receptionist said I didn't need to see the doctor and gave the midwives telephone number - I called and arranged an appointment on 8th December. This was to be an amazing week - my birthday on the 7th, midwives appointment, christmas shopping, getting the christmas tree and a trip to Angelsey - unfortunately it didn't turn out like this.
> 
> During this time I started to research PCOS and pregnancy incase I needed to ask the midwives anything - I was shocked to learn I had a 45% chance of miscarriage. On the day of my midwives appointment I decided to take the clearblue test again to check my HCG level had increased - it hadn't ( it may have gone up and then decresed ) - I went to my appointment with my fiance - I explained about the conception indicator not increasing and they referred me straight to the early pregnancy unit. I had a scan which showed what looked to the sonographer like lots of blood clots so they did HCG tests evey other day - after the test on the Friday it had gone from 86 to 40 then by the Sunday down to 6 - during this time I had my miscarriage - I was devasted but glad I had taken the clearblue test again - at least I was prepared when it happened. Of course being my first pregnancy/miscarriage they won't look in to the reason for it.
> 
> I went to the doctor with my other half and a lot of information that I had found on the interent as back up and with a bit of negotiation I got referred to a gynocologist - one of the GPs didn't think there was proof that PCOS could cause miscarriage, luckily another GP there was more open minded. From all the research that I have done there are plenty of studies that show that PCOS can cause problems on many different levels - from a luteal phase defect which can be solved by progesterone supplements within 48 hours of ovulation ( no later ), to low progesterone during the first 3 mths before the placenta starts taking over production. There is also discussion that the insulin resistance suffered by ladies with PCOS ( also causing weight gain ) can make successful implantation more difficult -that can be aided by metformin. Also there are more chances of other hormone inbalances, and also hormones affecting the release of eggs ( releasing to early or late in the cycle ) and so affecting egg quality and dooming the pregnancy to miscarriage.
> 
> I know they say people need to have 3 miscarriages before they will investigate for an underlying problem ( which I feel is wrong to start with ) but I already have a condition which increases my risk of miscarriage from 15% to 45% - surely this is high risk and should be treated as such from the onset. I am now waiting my first appointment with a specialist who, in the GP's words is "very keen on getting people pregnant" and am very positive that I will be in the right hands. I know I can get pregnant ( which I am very grateful for ) but my body might not have the right hormonal balance to hold on to the pregnancy - this can be aided by testing and getting the right supplements.
> 
> A great many women with PCOS don't ovulate but for those that do naturally or with medical assistance there is then the massive hurdle of hugely inflated chance of miscarriage. I would urge anyone who has PCOS to get the right help and not take no for an answer.
> 
> I will post the info I found on PCOS and miscarriage on my visitor board over the weekend and update this thread on my experience with the specialist!!


Hiya, I am so sorry for your miscarriage.

I too have PCOS and was wondering if my mc was because of this, I think I lost the baby at about 9 weeks as symtoms lessened - I actually turned to my oh and said 'the babies gone, I just know it'. Then I had a mc on the day of my scan at 13 weeks, apparantly my womb was the sixe of 13 wks pregnant so I cant be sure when I lost the baby.


But ... I do have ds 18 months, but had chlomid, trigger shot and progesterone to have him.

I am seeing the dr Monday to ask questions about when I get referred, what can the doctor do without me being referred, do I have to wait for 2 more miscarriages, even though I had treatment for ds. But then Im 25 so she may stupidlysay time is on my side - but a mc is a mc, its a life gone, which could be prevented with the right treatment for PCOS.



Anyway, I do not no much about PCOS and miscarriage and would be so grateful if you could point me in the right direction of stuff I can print off to take to gp. And also how to push for a referral? 


I did have hormone tests when I wasnt ovulating, but they said these were all in normal ranges, but then they didnt test after I ovulated or in pregnancy :growlmad: Also, on the first cycle of ds, I had chlomid, then ovulated, but got af 4 days after, was mentioned it could have been a blighted ovum - but didnt know what that meant or if it was significant. 
I am now on metformin to regulate periods, but stopped this at 4 weeks pregnant, I want to continue that in the next pregnancy.


Sorry for all the info. - but thought it might give you an understanding of what info. I may need.


----------



## louise1302

i have pcos and my doctor put me on metformin to get pregnant...it worked and i also stayed on them for the first 3 months as i had researched and idscussed it with the gp that the risk of mc was reduced in women who carry on the metformin

very informative post...thank you


----------



## Lol78

chocolate said:


> hb1 said:
> 
> 
> I was diagnosed with PCOS 5 or 6 years ago and always thought that the biggest worry would be getting pregnant. I went to the doctor in May when we decided to start trying for a baby and was told to come off my metformin. Then - mid November I had a positive pregnancy test - the clear blue with conception indicator - it showed 1-2 weeks since conception so the Doctors would date this 3-4 weeks - we were so excited and called the doctors straight away. The receptionist said I didn't need to see the doctor and gave the midwives telephone number - I called and arranged an appointment on 8th December. This was to be an amazing week - my birthday on the 7th, midwives appointment, christmas shopping, getting the christmas tree and a trip to Angelsey - unfortunately it didn't turn out like this.
> 
> During this time I started to research PCOS and pregnancy incase I needed to ask the midwives anything - I was shocked to learn I had a 45% chance of miscarriage. On the day of my midwives appointment I decided to take the clearblue test again to check my HCG level had increased - it hadn't ( it may have gone up and then decresed ) - I went to my appointment with my fiance - I explained about the conception indicator not increasing and they referred me straight to the early pregnancy unit. I had a scan which showed what looked to the sonographer like lots of blood clots so they did HCG tests evey other day - after the test on the Friday it had gone from 86 to 40 then by the Sunday down to 6 - during this time I had my miscarriage - I was devasted but glad I had taken the clearblue test again - at least I was prepared when it happened. Of course being my first pregnancy/miscarriage they won't look in to the reason for it.
> 
> I went to the doctor with my other half and a lot of information that I had found on the interent as back up and with a bit of negotiation I got referred to a gynocologist - one of the GPs didn't think there was proof that PCOS could cause miscarriage, luckily another GP there was more open minded. From all the research that I have done there are plenty of studies that show that PCOS can cause problems on many different levels - from a luteal phase defect which can be solved by progesterone supplements within 48 hours of ovulation ( no later ), to low progesterone during the first 3 mths before the placenta starts taking over production. There is also discussion that the insulin resistance suffered by ladies with PCOS ( also causing weight gain ) can make successful implantation more difficult -that can be aided by metformin. Also there are more chances of other hormone inbalances, and also hormones affecting the release of eggs ( releasing to early or late in the cycle ) and so affecting egg quality and dooming the pregnancy to miscarriage.
> 
> I know they say people need to have 3 miscarriages before they will investigate for an underlying problem ( which I feel is wrong to start with ) but I already have a condition which increases my risk of miscarriage from 15% to 45% - surely this is high risk and should be treated as such from the onset. I am now waiting my first appointment with a specialist who, in the GP's words is "very keen on getting people pregnant" and am very positive that I will be in the right hands. I know I can get pregnant ( which I am very grateful for ) but my body might not have the right hormonal balance to hold on to the pregnancy - this can be aided by testing and getting the right supplements.
> 
> A great many women with PCOS don't ovulate but for those that do naturally or with medical assistance there is then the massive hurdle of hugely inflated chance of miscarriage. I would urge anyone who has PCOS to get the right help and not take no for an answer.
> 
> I will post the info I found on PCOS and miscarriage on my visitor board over the weekend and update this thread on my experience with the specialist!!
> 
> 
> Hiya, I am so sorry for your miscarriage.
> 
> I too have PCOS and was wondering if my mc was because of this, I think I lost the baby at about 9 weeks as symtoms lessened - I actually turned to my oh and said 'the babies gone, I just know it'. Then I had a mc on the day of my scan at 13 weeks, apparantly my womb was the sixe of 13 wks pregnant so I cant be sure when I lost the baby.
> 
> 
> But ... I do have ds 18 months, but had chlomid, trigger shot and progesterone to have him.
> 
> I am seeing the dr Monday to ask questions about when I get referred, what can the doctor do without me being referred, do I have to wait for 2 more miscarriages, even though I had treatment for ds. But then Im 25 so she may stupidlysay time is on my side - but a mc is a mc, its a life gone, which could be prevented with the right treatment for PCOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I do not no much about PCOS and miscarriage and would be so grateful if you could point me in the right direction of stuff I can print off to take to gp. And also how to push for a referral?
> 
> 
> I did have hormone tests when I wasnt ovulating, but they said these were all in normal ranges, but then they didnt test after I ovulated or in pregnancy :growlmad: Also, on the first cycle of ds, I had chlomid, then ovulated, but got af 4 days after, was mentioned it could have been a blighted ovum - but didnt know what that meant or if it was significant.
> I am now on metformin to regulate periods, but stopped this at 4 weeks pregnant, I want to continue that in the next pregnancy.
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the info. - but thought it might give you an understanding of what info. I may need.Click to expand...


We should stick together to give information and share experiences. I'll be going to the doctor this week so we're all pretty much at the same stage (referral wise).


----------



## hb1

Hi Lol78 - don't have a journal - I looked at my section and saw the visitor board so is that it? - I am going to find all the stuff I got on the internet and post it there. I only had 1 mc and got the referral so I don't see why they should deny you this after 3 - it's too much to go through - you must be so strong.

I am planning to insist on continued testing after I get pregnant again ( fingers crossed ). They don't seem to know a huge deal about PCOS ( they can't even agree between themselves! ) and I guess everyone's different so surely monitoring ladies more closely before and after getting pregnant would give them more answers and help in the future. I rang the NHS direct line before I went and asked what my legal rights were when requesting treatment - they came back to me and said you can suggest a treatment and if the GP disagrees they have to give a really good reason why they aren't prepared to help - no skin of their backs to refer you as far as I can tell!!

Chocolate - I don't know how much GP's would help being they aren't specialists- mine even admitted he didn't know!! Just demand to be referred is my opinion. I will put my info on my visitor board - I also found https://www.soulcysters.com/ interesting - having not gone through the clomid treatment I'm not sure about that side of it. If you're regulting your periods do they know if you're ovulating without the clomid?


----------



## Lol78

hb1 said:


> Hi Lol78 - don't have a journal - I looked at my section and saw the visitor board so is that it? - I am going to find all the stuff I got on the internet and post it there. I only had 1 mc and got the referral so I don't see why they should deny you this after 3 - it's too much to go through - you must be so strong.
> 
> I am planning to insist on continued testing after I get pregnant again ( fingers crossed ). They don't seem to know a huge deal about PCOS ( they can't even agree between themselves! ) and I guess everyone's different so surely monitoring ladies more closely before and after getting pregnant would give them more answers and help in the future. I rang the NHS direct line before I went and asked what my legal rights were when requesting treatment - they came back to me and said you can suggest a treatment and if the GP disagrees they have to give a really good reason why they aren't prepared to help - no skin of their backs to refer you as far as I can tell!!
> 
> Chocolate - I don't know how much GP's would help being they aren't specialists- mine even admitted he didn't know!! Just demand to be referred is my opinion. I will put my info on my visitor board - I also found https://www.soulcysters.com/ interesting - having not gone through the clomid treatment I'm not sure about that side of it. If you're regulting your periods do they know if you're ovulating without the clomid?


You can post things there, but I have a journal in Long term trying to conceive section and there are other journals in trying to conceive, etc. 

I really think the GPs don't take PCOS seriously. It's not just the fertility thing. We have massively increased risk of heart disease, diabetes, stroke, etc. And yet the only advice I have ever been given is loose weight - which I did (to a degree). They don't know. I have had to explain the FSH:LH ratio and how this can be indicative of PCOS to a doctor before. It makes me cross. 

I have joined Verity and I'm hoping to get information from them to take with me. I definitely ovulate so was told by a doctor that PCOS wouldn't cause any problems TTC - so wrong.


----------



## hb1

I read on the https://www.rcog.org.uk/ website about PCOS as they provide guidance to the medical industry about treatment standards, they no longer advise the FSH:LH as a test as it fluctuates so widely from one women to another - but this is one of the hormonal inbalances that causes luteal phase defects and early ovulation ( which can mean the egg is not mature enough to create a successful pregnancy even if fertilisation occurs ) which can cause a miscarriage - apparently you will definately have a miscarriage with a luteal phase defect if you aren't treated with progesterone straight after ovulation - so even if it isn't used to diagnose PCOS surely it is a good test to indicate potential problems. Increased LH often seen in women with PCOS and can also affect progesterone levels which are vital to maintain the womb lining and hence the pregnancy ( I also found https://www.lowprogesteroneinpregnancy.com/ interesting)


----------



## chocolate

Thanks for the reply, yes I fell pregnant on metformin after ds, but miscarried last week, so def. ovulating. But I dont think I would on my own as went about 9 months without periods before ds - and then a few months after stopping breastfeeding without periods until I went on clomid.

I think I am going to go in there and ask 'do you know much about PCOS?' and then I will ask her what she knows about PCOS and pregnancy, and also miscarriages. If she doesnt give me many good answers then I will cut it short and say I would like to be reffered to someone who specialises in it. The thing is I dont know who to ask to be referred to - to the fertility clininc - although I seem to be able to get pregnant now that I am ovulating, or to someone else? 

I will def. be looking out for your post on info. Thank you so much for sharing your story and info. it may well be very useful.

LOL78, definatley, be great to chat and share stories and info. Where do you think the best place would be to do this? Maybe start a thread somewhere about PCOS?


----------



## chocolate

hb1 said:


> I read on the https://www.rcog.org.uk/ website about PCOS as they provide guidance to the medical industry about treatment standards, they no longer advise the FSH:LH as a test as it fluctuates so widely from one women to another - but this is one of the hormonal inbalances that causes luteal phase defects and early ovulation ( which can mean the egg is not mature enough to create a successful pregnancy even if fertilisation occurs ) which can cause a miscarriage - apparently you will definately have a miscarriage with a luteal phase defect if you aren't treated with progesterone straight after ovulation - so even if it isn't used to diagnose PCOS surely it is a good test to indicate potential problems. Increased LH often seen in women with PCOS and can also affect progesterone levels which are vital to maintain the womb lining and hence the pregnancy ( I also found https://www.lowprogesteroneinpregnancy.com/ interesting)


Both pregnancies I ovulated on day 19, then 20 - but on the day 19 one they triggered me to ovulate and then progesterone. I ovulated on my own on day 20 but had nothing after and mc at 13 weeks, although I feel it was around week 8/9, def. by 10.
I have read a little about the luteal phase defect and wondered if it was that or low progesterone - but then some have said it would have happened earlier if low progesterone. But then we never had a scan to see how soon I lost as we had the scan booked for that afternoon


----------



## hb1

ps on the increased risk of diabetes note the RCOS website advised that ladies with PCOS should be tested annually for onset of type2 diabetes - never been tested once!!


----------



## hb1

Chocolate - a lot of the info I have read talks about both early and late ovulation being a cause of miscarriage as eggs are either not mature enough or too late can mean the quality of the womb lining or egg is affected - this is an exert from mindbodybaby:

Late ovulation (after day 21) can significantly decrease your chances of getting pregnant or cause a miscarriage because the lining of the uterus is too old for implantation or the egg is of reduced quality because it has been around longer.

Yours was day 19/ 20 so don't know if this fits you but a specialist would def have more info / knowledge - seems like timing has a lot to do with it


----------



## chocolate

hb1 said:


> Chocolate - a lot of the info I have read talks about both early and late ovulation being a cause of miscarriage as eggs are either not mature enough or too late can mean the quality of the womb lining or egg is affected - this is an exert from mindbodybaby:
> 
> Late ovulation (after day 21) can significantly decrease your chances of getting pregnant or cause a miscarriage because the lining of the uterus is too old for implantation or the egg is of reduced quality because it has been around longer.
> 
> Yours was day 19/ 20 so don't know if this fits you but a specialist would def have more info / knowledge - seems like timing has a lot to do with it


Thanks for the info. I really didnt know where to start and what on earth to say to the doctor. Im going to do a research day tomorrow and print some stuff off but just highlight the important and relevant bits to show the dr. Hopefully she will see the file and just refer me on!
Only issue being that oh and I have started :sex: unprotected, and if I get referred but takes a while, then I could already be pregnant by the time I get seen. Just hope I get seen early enough.


I was tested for type 11 in pregnancy, not because of PCOS, but because my dad had type 1 - I was borderline but ds was born at 6.8 oz's so was ok in that respect.

My old dr just said no need for any tests or anything else, just eat well and excercise! I have moved surgeries and am seeing my dr for the first time tomoz. But oh says she doesnt look old enough to have become a dr and also had kids, so hope she understands my concerns


----------



## Lol78

hb1 said:


> Chocolate - a lot of the info I have read talks about both early and late ovulation being a cause of miscarriage as eggs are either not mature enough or too late can mean the quality of the womb lining or egg is affected - this is an exert from mindbodybaby:
> 
> Late ovulation (after day 21) can significantly decrease your chances of getting pregnant or cause a miscarriage because the lining of the uterus is too old for implantation or the egg is of reduced quality because it has been around longer.
> 
> Yours was day 19/ 20 so don't know if this fits you but a specialist would def have more info / knowledge - seems like timing has a lot to do with it

Interesting. I ovulate between days 18 and 21. Then I have quite a short LP (11-12 days). I think both of these could contribute to miscarriage. 
Thanks for that information. You really are a wealth of knowledge. I'm still reading through the information on the links. I just said in my journal to chocolate that my doctor totally dismissed insulin as even having anything to do with PCOS when I asked for investigations into it. How ridiculous! Admittedly that was back in 2005 and I think it's a recentish thing, but it was known about in 2005 because I was asking for it - they really should know more. We are loosing babies due to their incompetence.


----------



## Smiler13

Might be worth reading Miscarriage: the Facts, by Lesley Regan. It has a big section on PCOS.

I find it useful to read up on stuff (don't have PCOS but have other issues), it's part of my coping strategy! And helps to ask the doctors the right Qs.

Good luck with getting referred etc. I understand that for PCOS it can be helpful to see a specialist reproductive endochrinologist.


----------



## hb1

Thanks Smiler13 - I will look up that book in the morning!! I think my coping strategy is like yours - have been reading everything since this happened and have found out so much. I have been miserable but taking positive action helps a great deal!! I think having the right info has helped too when I went to the doctors. 

I just looked up the Dr that I have been to referred to at my hospital, he is "the Divisional Clinical Director of the Women&#8217;s Children&#8217;s and Sexual Health Division at Mid Cheshire Hospitals NHS Foundation Trust" and "is responsible for the dedicated fertility clinic for the rapid assessment and treatment of patients including the provision of IVF and ICSI" so he sounds pretty fab - hopefully this is along the right lines!!


----------



## Lol78

hb1 said:


> ps on the increased risk of diabetes note the RCOS website advised that ladies with PCOS should be tested annually for onset of type2 diabetes - never been tested once!!

Me neither. But I'm going to be asking for it later this week. They better book me a double appointment cos I'm not leaving without a referal and some other tests. I can't believe they don't bother with this. It's like you have to research any condition you have so you can tell the doctors what to test for. It shouldn't work like that. I'm not knocking the NHS because they were excellent when we lost our little boy (truely amazing) but sometimes a more pro-active rather than reactive approach would be better.


----------



## Lol78

Smiler13 said:


> Might be worth reading Miscarriage: the Facts, by Lesley Regan. It has a big section on PCOS.
> 
> I find it useful to read up on stuff (don't have PCOS but have other issues), it's part of my coping strategy! And helps to ask the doctors the right Qs.
> 
> Good luck with getting referred etc. I understand that for PCOS it can be helpful to see a specialist reproductive endochrinologist.

I'm going to buy a copy now.


----------



## Lol78

hb1 said:


> I just looked up the Dr that I have been to referred to at my hospital, he is "the Divisional Clinical Director of the Womens Childrens and Sexual Health Division at Mid Cheshire Hospitals NHS Foundation Trust" and "is responsible for the dedicated fertility clinic for the rapid assessment and treatment of patients including the provision of IVF and ICSI" so he sounds pretty fab - hopefully this is along the right lines!!

Sounds like you're in good hands. :D


----------



## lauraperrysan

i think i might fall into this category, 5 miscarriages in 2 years and PCOS
it sucks! xxx


----------



## hb1

Hi again - I have posted the info I found and took to the Docs on my visiter page - I too beleive the NHS is wonderful and something to be protected but does seem to be if you don't ask you don't get. If you know you have PCOS and suffer a miscarriage certainly ask for help. Some people only find out they have PCOS because they have several miscarriages. It may be just a hormonal inbalance and could be corrected!! My mum knows one lady who had 3 miscarriages and since then has had 2 successful pregnancies with progesterone supplements


----------



## littleblonde

I have pcos as well and lost my 1st. After research i found out thet pcos can cause miscarriage due to progesterone beling low. I conceived naturally. I was never treated for pcos as i was told i had blocked tubes and couldnt conceive anyway. I started to spot, which is a big sign for low progesterone. I asked my doctor ,midiwfe and hospital doctor and midwife if i could have my progesteroine levels checked and i was told i needed 3 loses before they would look into this. I was so upsett. It was a miracle i conceived in the 1st place and as far as i was concerned they where gonna let me lose another pregnancy for the sake of giving me a blood test. Needless to say i was very lucky as im now almost 32 weeks, so for me progesterone was not the case in this pregnancy. But it was a horrible time. Good luck to you all and hope your doctor is more understanding


----------



## hb1

Congratulations Littleblonde - I bet you're so excited!! Can't believe they wouldn't check tho - just for your piece of mind if nothing else! take it easy and enjoy everything :) hx


----------



## littleblonde

hb1 said:


> Congratulations Littleblonde - I bet you're so excited!! Can't believe they wouldn't check tho - just for your piece of mind if nothing else! take it easy and enjoy everything :) hx


Thanks hun. It was a really hard 1st trimester. especially with the spotting. I was in early pregnancy a lot and i asked every doctor and midwife that i wanted checking and none of them would. With the blcoked tubes i literally felt like it was a miracle id ever conceived in the 1st place a
nd then to not be given any extra care. It has turned me into a nrevous wreak. But luckly now i have great care. good luck on youir journey and im hope you all get a happy result and make sure you get help with progesterone.I now of afew pcos sufferers that have kept pregnancys with the help of progesterone help.


----------



## chocolate

Hi Littleblonde - I am so happy that you have a positive outcome after a rough time. That must have been so stressful and I really cant believe they wouldnt test progesterone!!!



For anyone that can advise on:

So I have a drs appt tomorrow and have written a list of things to discuss and ask in relation to my PCOS, treatment I had to conceive and carry ds full term, my miscarriage at 13 weeks, and what happens next.

If anyone wants to add anything they think I should ask, or that I have forgotten, it would be really appreciated.

Firstly I am going to ask the dr if she knows much about PCOS - how much does she know. What does she know about PCOS and pregnancy and miscarriage? Then I can gauge if she dismissed me fairly or not.
Im going to then say that I am here as I would like to be monitored and referred to a specialist, ideally before pregnancy, but also during. I believe my PCOS may have been the cause of the miscarriage, or if something else got to the baby first, then I believe the PCOS may cause future miscarriages which may be quite simple to prevent.

I have come across these statistics and percentages about miscarriages.
Miscarriage rate is normally between 12 and 15%
PCOS Miscarriage rate is between 45 and 50%
The Recurrent Miscarriage rate is around 30%
The Raised Luteinizing Hormone Miscarriage rate is around 65%

Therefore I have a higher Miscarriage rate than those who have had recurrent miscarriages, so can I be referred please? I also believe that I possibly have raised Lutenizing Hormone, which is even higher, so if this is the case, and you also think this could be the case, could I get referred asap.

Background Info as dr has never seen me before:

I have had a blighted ovum on the first cycle of clomid before ds was conceived, I got my period 4 days after I ovulated (on day 15). So the fertility specialists monitored the next cycle and triggered me with hcg to release the follicule that measured at 22mm on day 17, but I ovulated on day 19, and gave me Progesterone 5 days after ovulation.
This time I had a miscarriage at 13 weeks, but I suspect I lost the baby around week 8. After researching everything, I feel this could be down to raised Lutenizing Hormone during the follicuiar phase. As on day 10 of the pregnancy cycle I got all the signs of being about to ovulate, on day 10, ewcm, but in fact I didnt ovulate until day 20. So I think that the egg was prematurely disconnected from the supporting cells, and the egg stopped maturing. This could have caused an abnormal chromosome and lead to the miscarriage.


So if this were the case:
Would upping my Metformin dose bring ovulation earlier? And if so, would my body still gear up to ovulate early again, say day 8, and then not actually ovulate until a week later again? Like what happened in the pregnancy cycle? So would Metformin solve the raised LH?

What could solve the raised LH?

Would home OPK's show raised LH and how?



There has been research that shows that Metformin in pregnancy can reduce the miscarriage rate from 41.9% in untreated ladies, to 8.8% in treated. Can I continue Metformin in pregnancy?
Would Metformin also solve a low progesterone problem if there were one, as I have heard low progesterone is common in PCOS pregnancies.
Could progesterone be used alongside Metformin?

If I cant be referred:
Can I have hormone tests in my next cycle - starting when and what tests for which hormones?

If I do get pregnant again, can I have progesterone prescribed? When would I have this? I have heard that for it to be effective if you have a luteal phase defect you have to have it within 48 hours of ovulation - should I do this - would it hurt to? Although how long would it delay my period for if I wernt actually pregnant?

If I cant be prescribed progesterone, can I aleast have my progesterone levels tested, so that if I miscarry in the future, I will know it was the progesterone, and be closer to solving the problems.

I I do have progesterone, can I have an early scan to ensure that the progesterone isnt preventing a miscarriage that would happen naturally anyway?

Even if I dont get progesterone, can I have an early scan anyway as I feel I lost at 8 weeks but carried till 13 weeks.

Could Dr Stiff do an early scan for me? Or does she have access to the scanner?

General Questions:

Is it possible to miscarry at 8 weeks, but my womb carry on growing until 13 weeks (my scan afterwards showed my womb measured at 13 weeks, but I feel I lost around 8 weeks)?

I am still randomly spotting 2 weeks on, is this ok and when should I contact her if Im still spotting?

How long will it take for my symptoms to go - still have a metalic taste and also a blue veiny chest, slight sore breasts?

How ling until I should expect a negative pregnancy test?
Once I get a negative, will a positive be for a new pregnancy?

Would a miscarriage around 8 or 13 weeks be significant to anything?

Is it possible to get hold of my old fertility notes to see if there is anything in there that could help? 
Is she able to ring the fertility department and tell them my story and see if they think I should be referred or not, if she is not sure or says no?

How long is the referral process? 
Would it be the same department I went too before, or would it be a miscarriage department?


If I do get referred:
What happens if I get pregnant in the meantime, who do I ring, do I need anything straight away - ie progesterone/scan/bloods?

What hospital is better to go too, and is there a difference in the waiting time, how long is the waiting time?







Wow - that was long!!


----------



## hb1

Hey Chocolate - think you have everything covered - really good to go in with a list of questions and info - I doubt she could come up with a reason not to refer you, smiler13 advises a specialist endocrinologist. The only important person in that office tomorrow is you - good luck! :) I bet you have a referral by tomorrow night!! hx


----------



## chocolate

hb1 said:


> Hey Chocolate - think you have everything covered - really good to go in with a list of questions and info - I doubt she could come up with a reason not to refer you, smiler13 advises a specialist endocrinologist. The only important person in that office tomorrow is you - good luck! :) I bet you have a referral by tomorrow night!! hx

Thanks I really hope so. I am taking my oh, also our ds 18 months and another 23 month old I look after. And possibly the other 18 month old I look after lol! She will think Im mad - going to have to explain they are not all mine - and also bribe them with toys and snacks until we are done!!


I am praying for a referral so that I can relax as I will know we are doing everything we can - but I will also feel anxious about the waiting for appointments etc. But I must focus on the positives of getting help.


Thank you so much for all the info. and help you have given, without your info I wouldnt have known what to ask and what I was talking about - you deserve a medal :thumbup:


----------



## Lol78

Chocolate your list sounds very exhaustive! I will probably use it as a basis for my own list. By the end of this week, I expect you and me to have a referral, so hb, you and I can all compare notes.

hb - thanks so much. All your information is so useful and will help so much with seeing hte doctor. I have joined Verity- https://www.verity-pcos.org.uk/ and have an information pack in the post. I will read and post anything relevant that you don't have already. 

Right girls, we are going to all have healthy babies (if not yet born, but very much alive and kicking hard inside us) by the end of 2010!!!
P.S. Those doctors and not going to know what's hit them!


----------



## hb1

Too right Lol78 - being in the right hands is half the battle !! and positive thinking is only a good thing. For me knowing that I give myself the best chance in the face of all the odds is a great help! 

Chocolate - my fingers and every free limb I have will be crossed tomorrow! Hopefully a year of sleepless nights for 2011!! :)


----------



## Lol78

yey! I got an appointment for this morning! I'm really happy but I don't know if I'll get a referral because I still haven't started bleeding. I know it will happen but she probably won't believe this and now will probably make me come back again. At least I have the ball rolling and I can try to see where the land lies. 

Just thought I'd let you ladies know! Wish me luck....


----------



## chocolate

Good luck Lol!!! Let us know how you get one


I got my referral, very easily:happydance:

I think the waiting time is about 45 days, but she said she will put on there that I need to be seen asap.

So in fact, she didnt answer any of my questions - although she did say that as my womb was meansuring at 13 weeks, I probably lost then and not at 8 weeks - so more of a reason to refer too. She said it could have been a blighted ovum again. Am going to look into that as Im not too familiar with the info surrounding it.
She said she had a miscarriage in November and it was a blighted ovum, and it took months to get a negative pregnancy test. But once I got back mine is negative! My opk's are also the lightest it has been - so a great day all around, got my referral so now feel hopeful I and the next baby will be in safe hands, and also that my body is going back to normal.

We are still ttc though in the meantime just incase


----------



## hb1

Brill Chocolate!! that's fab news!! Maybe they'll bump you up the list! https://www.womens-health.co.uk/blighted.htm - this is a link to blighted ovum on women's health site. Keep us updated!!:thumbup::yipee:

Got my appointment today for next Monday so will let you know how I go. I want to get on TTC asap too so the sooner the better. Haven't had my first AF yet so hope that doesn't cause a problem

Lol - how did you get on? fingers crossed it's good news :happydance:

hx


----------



## chocolate

hb1 said:


> Brill Chocolate!! that's fab news!! Maybe they'll bump you up the list! https://www.womens-health.co.uk/blighted.htm - this is a link to blighted ovum on women's health site. Keep us updated!!:thumbup::yipee:
> 
> Got my appointment today for next Monday so will let you know how I go. I want to get on TTC asap too so the sooner the better. Haven't had my first AF yet so hope that doesn't cause a problem
> 
> Lol - how did you get on? fingers crossed it's good news :happydance:
> 
> hx


Thanks for the link, will check it out.

Its nice that there are a few of us going through the process together, although would be good if we didn't have to!!

Lol, hope you got some answers :hugs:


----------



## The Catster

Just thought I would give you my PCOS/MC viewpoint....
I have PCOS and the cysts are on the right ovary.
My history is- 

mc- unsure of date
DD born
mc- 5 weeks (mc at 13 weeks tho)
mc- 5 weeks 5 days
currently pg

I have been taking metformin and continued to take it till I was 6 weeks pg, contrary to what my GP told me, he said to stop it as soon as I became pg.
I was put on clomid with 2 most recent mcs, and have decided that this is what gave me both of my last mcs because of the PCOS mix, as also done research. So this time around, I didnt take clomid, and it took me 21 cycles to get my BFP. I used a fertility monitor for the first time and got my BFP. I didn't realise I O'd quite so late, the FM was useful for this reason, other OPKs always told me I O'd earlier.
I have had 2 scans so far, and seen a HB, which I am unbelievably happy about!

So even with a heap of cysts, there is hope!! So keep on believing!

Fab thread btw!!!! Commendable!!

xxx


----------



## littleblonde

chocolate said:


> Good luck Lol!!! Let us know how you get one
> 
> 
> I got my referral, very easily:happydance:
> 
> I think the waiting time is about 45 days, but she said she will put on there that I need to be seen asap.
> 
> So in fact, she didnt answer any of my questions - although she did say that as my womb was meansuring at 13 weeks, I probably lost then and not at 8 weeks - so more of a reason to refer too. She said it could have been a blighted ovum again. Am going to look into that as Im not too familiar with the info surrounding it.
> She said she had a miscarriage in November and it was a blighted ovum, and it took months to get a negative pregnancy test. But once I got back mine is negative! My opk's are also the lightest it has been - so a great day all around, got my referral so now feel hopeful I and the next baby will be in safe hands, and also that my body is going back to normal.
> 
> We are still ttc though in the meantime just incase

Thanks for youir kind words. Im please that you where able to got your referal. I never even tried as i was told my tubes wouldnt carry the pregnancy. Another question you coiuld maybe ask although this wouldnt really help you but its something i have wondered. Is there different types of pcos. I have noticed that some women dont show the cysts on the scan but show it in there blood work. Others dont show it in there blood work but have the cysts and others have both. This i imagine would make a difference to what treatment actually works. Im one where my blood work showed no problems but i dio have the cysts.

Good luck


----------



## chocolate

littleblonde said:


> chocolate said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Lol!!! Let us know how you get one
> 
> 
> I got my referral, very easily:happydance:
> 
> I think the waiting time is about 45 days, but she said she will put on there that I need to be seen asap.
> 
> So in fact, she didnt answer any of my questions - although she did say that as my womb was meansuring at 13 weeks, I probably lost then and not at 8 weeks - so more of a reason to refer too. She said it could have been a blighted ovum again. Am going to look into that as Im not too familiar with the info surrounding it.
> She said she had a miscarriage in November and it was a blighted ovum, and it took months to get a negative pregnancy test. But once I got back mine is negative! My opk's are also the lightest it has been - so a great day all around, got my referral so now feel hopeful I and the next baby will be in safe hands, and also that my body is going back to normal.
> 
> We are still ttc though in the meantime just incase
> 
> Thanks for youir kind words. Im please that you where able to got your referal. I never even tried as i was told my tubes wouldnt carry the pregnancy. Another question you coiuld maybe ask although this wouldnt really help you but its something i have wondered. Is there different types of pcos. I have noticed that some women dont show the cysts on the scan but show it in there blood work. Others dont show it in there blood work but have the cysts and others have both. This i imagine would make a difference to what treatment actually works. Im one where my blood work showed no problems but i dio have the cysts.
> 
> Good luckClick to expand...

PCOS really does confuse me, I just start to understand some parts, but then other parts just baffle me, which is why its so important to see a doctor who knows about it, or if not, ask to see a doctor that does.

Do you mean PCO and PCOS - I know some people dont get the symptoms of PCOS but go get the cysts...... 

I think I am going to just put my trust in the specialists, and ask a few questions as we go along, once we know the options. Im hoping I can just relax now as I know help is on its way. I hope I do get pregnant in the meantime and all is well and just have additional scans/tests .... but I have a feeling I will need extra help in the start. Unless having the mc has made my cycles better.


----------



## hb1

Hey Catster - Which FM did you use? Is great to hear a happy story - these are some of the things that do keep a girl believing!

Chocs - will be interesting to see what they say about types of PCOS -as Littleblond says there must be loads of variations - I was diagnosed after a run of AF's 2-4 a month!! Had a couple of burst cysts and a LOT of follicles on the scan - I know your experience is v different - it's bonkers how everyone differs


----------



## Lol78

Chocolate, that's great about your referral - hopefully it will happen quickly. 
hb1 - good luck with your appointment, keep us updated.
Catster and littleblonde, thanks for your inspring stories. 

Hi ladies, thanks for asking how I got on. 
Well, actually very well. The doctor was really nice. I was afraid that because I hadn't actually started bleeding she wouldn't refer me (until it was over) but she has. She said that whatever happens, I need to be referred to the same place - If I'm pregnant, I have to have consultant led care because of what happened with my first pregnancy, I'm now considered high risk (even though they told me there was no greater chance of it happening again for us as for anyone else??). And if I miscarry, I will need a referral to the obs/gynae person just the same as if the pregnancy continues. 

She has also booked me in today for a pregnancy test and bloods to try to shed some more light on what is happening now. This is the thing. Yesterday I was ABSOLUTELY convinced that I was going to have another chemical. I assumed because I was bleeding and because the tests were getting lighter - it was so similar to last time. But then I looked again at my chart (I use FF). I deleted a positive OPK (which was nearly positive but not quite, I had put it in because it was the closest to positive that I got) and now FF reckons I ovulated later. That would tie in better with other fertile signs (ewcm). So if that were the case, I would only be 13 dpo today. That would mean that the tests taken over the weekend were REALLY early (much earlier than I thought). Then the bleeding could well have been implantation bleeding and I may still be in with a chance. I feel really sick today so I'm keeping everything crossed that it's not a repeat of last month. 

The thing is though that yesterday, I was prepared, I was quite matter of fact that this would end in miscarriage. Today though, I'm so hopeful and I worry I am setting myself up for a fall. I haven't tested again, I'll see what the result today shows with the nurse. I'm so scared. I just hope it all goes well.


----------



## The Catster

I used the Clear Blue Fertility monitor...sooooo addictive!!! And like I say after 21 cycles, I bought one of these, and it was lucky for me on my first cycle. And the only other PCOS help I had was metformin...I steered clear of the clomid after the 2 mcs...
The clomid btw, was successful on the 1st cycle of use and then the 2nd cyce of use...but I mc'd both, so after some research I decided not to carry on with it, even though the specialists prescribed me more and saw no problem with it...so sometimes the specialists can be so stuck on procedure, they don't look at "the individual"...
xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## chocolate

Lol thats great, must make you relax a bit just knowing you are going to be people that have the knowledge needed. Hope todays tests come back with good news!

The Catster, yes I have seen the fertility monitors and was considering it, but I am charting and am usually quite good at telling when ovulation is approaching, but will def. consider it in the future.

I suppose I am hoping they will just let me get pregnant naturally, well, on metformin but then give progesterone and monitor me - unless they really think that the problem comes before ovulation - then I expect clomid will sort out that issue.


----------



## hb1

Lol! go girl! will be so fab if you're pg and great to know they'll monitor you! :) could be a wonderful late xmas pressie :hugs: you may be waking up to :crib: sooner than you thought! def let us know how you go - and take it easy!

Have got a digital thermometer today so am going to learn about charting...:coffee:


----------



## Lol78

It wasn't great today. Positive but faint. Nurse was a stupid cow who really upset me. There are more details in my journal but I don't have the emotional energy to write it again.

hb - I have been charting temp for ooooh, a while now so if you want any help, give me a shout...


----------



## hb1

So sorry lol78, did they do a progesterone test too? Def speak to the Doc and let them know how much they upset you - they really should be more sensitive to what you are going through.

Will def get in touch about charting! not sure how much it'll tell me as I'm still waiting for my first AF but will get temping and start getting a picture of what's happening.

Sorry again

hx


----------



## The Catster

chocolate- I tried charting but never worked for me, again another thing that I don't think is accurate for us PCOSers!!!! xxx


----------



## hb1

Hi again

Had my appointment today, am going back on the metformin ( to regulate insulin and also as had blood clots on my epu scan ) and the consultant says once pregnant ( fingers crossed ) to stay on met till 16 weeks and also contact EPU for early scanning as soon as we conceive. As I am lucky to have regular cycles and am ovulating I can start TTC straight away and also no major hormonal inbalance but I do need to get my iron levels up, think the iron and insulin were the main concerns for me. The consultant was lovely and if we have any more troubles I can go back to him so no more struggles for referral. Both my OH and I feel much more confident after the appointment. Got an appointment with GP on Friday to sort out my metformin prescription so all good! 

Will be good to see how you get on Chocolate - and will be lovely hear Lol's bean is doing!!

hx


----------



## debgreasby

Great news xxxx


----------



## chocolate

hb1 said:


> Hi again
> 
> Had my appointment today, am going back on the metformin ( to regulate insulin and also as had blood clots on my epu scan ) and the consultant says once pregnant ( fingers crossed ) to stay on met till 16 weeks and also contact EPU for early scanning as soon as we conceive. As I am lucky to have regular cycles and am ovulating I can start TTC straight away and also no major hormonal inbalance but I do need to get my iron levels up, think the iron and insulin were the main concerns for me. The consultant was lovely and if we have any more troubles I can go back to him so no more struggles for referral. Both my OH and I feel much more confident after the appointment. Got an appointment with GP on Friday to sort out my metformin prescription so all good!
> 
> Will be good to see how you get on Chocolate - and will be lovely hear Lol's bean is doing!!
> 
> hx

Hi, thats great news. good to have some positive hope.

I think I ovulated on Saturday so am now 3dpo, we managed to fit a ttc session in the night before, so Im hoping that was enough!
Also had my appointment for the specialist, which is the 24th Feb. so if I am pregnant this cycle I would be around 6/7 weeks pregnant and should have a scan then too to check it all out. So if I am pregnant, I will be putting it to the back of my mind until the scan and appointment.
Im also hoping I can continue the Metformin too as I know the statistics are much better. I really hope the mc was a one off, and all this worrying and thinking is for nothing!

I keep telling myself that what will happen, will happen, so to stop looking at symptoms so much and thinking about it all, and browsing the ttc forums, but its soo hard!


----------



## hb1

Hi Chocs, def not stressing yourself out is a good move, I think the GP's are cautious about metformin and pregnancy as it isn't licensed for pregnancy but the evidence does seem to indicate that it can help prevent miscarriage for PCOS ladies!! Not dwelling but being informed is going to be my way forward too I think but it is great to have a somewhere like this to chat about any concerns and worries - think this forum has kept me sane through all this. fingers crossed we get our babies soon :happydance:!! let us know how your referral goes hx


----------



## just_married_

Hi guys just wanted to share my story with you all. I was diagnosed with PCOS in October last year though in my eyes the evidence was never conclusive as the sonographer said that the tiny cysts she could see may well of been folicles and as I was ovulating that day one doctor I saw said that was very likely to be the case. I had blood tests and my fsh was fine however my lh was high but again one doctor who was quick to say yeah its pcos and the other wanted to consider that i was just one day past ovulation. Anyway as soon as I got told I had PCOS I started on metformin and had only been on it 4 weeks when I found out I was pregnant. After being on it 2 weeks I ovulated ( I know as I had been doing regular testing!) At 7.5 weeks I started spotting ever so lightly but enough to really worry me so I went to the EPU and they scanned me and there it was the little bean beating away flipping around. They sent me straight home after that and said it was prob just a little bit of implantation bleeding due to all imbedding! On the 21st December (my birthday) the red came back again light but heavier this time so back I went to the EPU this time I was scanned and dated 9+4 and there it was again beating away and much bigger than the last scan. The sonogrpaher said he could see a tiny hematoma which he said would cause intermitent spot bleeding. So I went home with piece of mind everything was ok and tried to enjoy my Christmas. I let myself relax alot as I didnt think for one minute when I went for my 12 week scan last week that something would of been wrong! I would of been 12+4 when I went for my scan and unfortunately the baby had died she said it hadnt grown much since the last time I'd been scanned and there was no heartbeat. On reflection I should of waiting for her to give me a little more info like exact size but I just wanted to get off the bed and out of that room. I had a D+C 2 days later and am now currently off work. I feel ok but now Im wondering if I have PCOS or not. Was this just bad luck and fate taking over cos something wasnt right?!?! Or was it my progesterone levels were not right which was causing the spot bleeding?? Never once did they measure my hormone levels. I feel a bit let down its like no one fully understands PCOS I feel like i should of been monitored closely as I had already had a mc last year in March at 5 weeks (so more of a CP really than a MC) I stayed on metoformin for the first 12 weeks I was excited that I was about to come of it!! I have stopped taking it now I no its messing my body around but I couldnt face popping the 3 pills everyday when Im not feeling myself right now. When I was in hospital last week the consultant said she was referring me to a specialist clinic so Im waiting for the appoinment to come through! I change my mind on a daily basis right now abotu when to try again. Im 27 and my husband is 25 so I know were still young and we've only been married 8 months so people keep saying just have fun but its so difficult when this is what we both want. I dont hold out much hope that this specialist will provide me with any anwers as I saw him before christmas to discuss staying on metformin and he wasngt much help he basically said for me to decide, sorry for boring everyone with my long story it just felt good to get it off my chest!


----------



## hb1

Hey Just Married, I completely understand the feeling of being let down, it's so frustrating thinking that maybe there is something they should have checked for. If you are unconvinced that you have PCOS def insist on a more thorough investigation and keep on at it with the specialist - if you feel you're being fobbed off just keep insisting on extra checks. 

It doesn't help when you know you want to TTC but then you have the worry that your own body is working against you and then the medical profession doesn't know enough to help. This seems to be pretty much the story everywhere - when I was browsing the soulcysters message board there are a LOT of women feeling exactly the same.

Hope you get your answers soon!! 

I'm certainly keeping my hopes up for my next pregnancy but it's going to be streeeeeessful!

Take care hx


----------



## My bump

Hi, I am so sorry to hear of your loss ((hugs)).

I have pcos and conceived my daughter naturally with messed up periods and she was my 1st pregnancy. I had no problems during the pregnancy with bleeding or suspected misscarriage and was never aware back then of the increased risk of misscarriage.

I just wanted to give you hope that it can happen and hopefully you will be successful next time. As the misscarriage rate is 1 in 3 it may not have been due to your pcos although your doc should pull their finger out and help you find out if it is!!!! 

It's almost as though they dont treat the condition as a real one!!! Lots of luck to you and lets hope for that good news soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hb1

Thanks MyBump - It definately does help to hear good experiences, hope is a very strong emotion.

The doctors especially the GP's don't seem to take PCOS seriously and I guess this why I started this thread, you definstely have to push for any help which you would think would be more forthcoming if you have any known underlying condition, PCOS or otherwise, that could have potentially caused your miscarriage. It's no wonder why they still have little clear information as to why it happens.

Fingers crossed to be joining you on the baby train soon! hx


----------



## AURA77

hi there first of all i am so sorry to all of you and know what you are going through (although our cases are all different). i hope my comments will help some people who are also searching for answers like me and how to move forward/next steps or questions to ask, or at least be vigilant in asking your doctors to try their best to help! anyway, my story is i conceived naturally twice (first was one baby, second was twins) in the space of 9 month i conceived then lost first pregnancy @ 17 1/2weeks as waters broke (completely randomly, no warning signs, with unexplained tests done nothing found no infection baby tested nothing found, advised to induce abortion as without waters baby would have very slim chance of survival and even with survival would not develop normally). then with second pregnancy (yes still within 9 months from both conceptions to both losses) @ 10 1/2 weeks noticed some spotting reported it, but was not too worried, and in scan "just to make sure all ok" they detected twins (not detected in earlier scan) one had died, the other still alive with heartbeat told to go home and rest and within 5 hours miscarried the lot. doctor feels that it's due to my PCOS even though i was not considered "high risk" after first loss because i may get pregnant easily (apparently some sufferers over ovulate) but may have happened with unhealthy eggs hence unhealthy pregnancy. but the two cases are so unrelated and random. i am interested in learning more about the HCG levels, about some of the things said in these threads about maintaining the womb lining etc. and how to manage women with these conditions, and agreed it seems very hard to get answers and every woman is different. there have been debates about progesterone and 75mg aspirin to keep women pregnant. anyone else have any views on these issues? i think it's good to talk and share and encourage! praying for us all......


----------



## amjon

Why did they take you off Metformin? Though I didn't have levels really high enough to be Diabetes the endo thought I had PCOS and put me on it to TTC. He said he strongly suggests I continue it for the entire pregnancy. He said it can help keep GD from developing as well as helping earlier problems. I would try to remain on it next time. My OB had talked about me stopping at 12 weeks, but don't think he'll have an issue following the endo's recommendation. He did say it would not cause any issues in pregnancy.


----------

